# All the Aires France 3rd Edition



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arrived today, in good time for nexts week trip. Well done Vicarious books.

Only gripe, we submitted many photos & profiles last year, not a one was used.
Won't be doing that again.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Got mine too!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are there a lot of new ones in the 3rd edition ?

G


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Now 2100 aires, an increase of 500


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ours arrived today. 2100 aires, although a good few of them have CLOSED printed across them  

Gerald


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

sysinfo said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet.


nor mine.

I should have listened to Gerald and paid the 50p for 1st class postage.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Nor mine, but then the postman seems only go come every other day....

Carol


----------



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

Got mine too!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine has not come!

Have not ordered one!

Will get mine cheaper from the next show (skinflint to the end)http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif
Alan


----------



## moragg (Jun 6, 2009)

mine's here too


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

Phone and order on the 1st came by post today


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm very happy for you all. I ordered mine from Amazon and the second edition arrived today. Doh! Sent it straight back and ordered the right one now. All part of the learning curve....


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Got mine this afternoon. I've already spent a couple of hours "perusing it on the Throne". First impressions are I likes it a lot.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Photos and profiles not used. A good few marked 'Closed'.

Bought my 2nd edition book last year - is it worth upgrading to the latest one?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Got mine yesterday as well


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You lot are making me envious  
I ordered mine on 29th January and it has not arrived, however dispatch was quoted as 1st week of March. Maybe next year :?: :lol:
FOC postage and not first class  Snail mail me thinks :?


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Mine arrived this morning..........

Hope to get some use out of it in September  

Cheers


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

do MHF members get any discount?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Grath said:


> You lot are making me envious
> I ordered mine on 29th January and it has not arrived, however dispatch was quoted as 1st week of March. Maybe next year :?: :lol:
> FOC postage and not first class  Snail mail me thinks :?


I'm not rubbing it in pal, I went for the "Snail Mail" option also (free) - and it turned up today. So I would imagine you'll have it very shortly.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Folks,

We also ordered ours snail mail and it arrived this morning.

We were disapointed that there wasn't a map included - we have always found this helpful with earlier editions.

Eddie & julie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Maps now are at the front of the book starting on page 9

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, it arrived today and only had a quick look for about 10 minutes and I am quite impressed. Lots of photographs and the details of the aire's that I know and that I have checked, seem quite accurate.
Even got LPG stations, not as we need them as they are everywhere.
Certainly pleased that I upgraded!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I received mine a few days ago and was very disappointed that an aire we came across at Chalais south of Loudon (VIENNE) was not in there after I had gone to all the trouble to take pictures/fill out their form etc. It was in mid October that I submitted it, so maybe it was a little too late for publication. A fab little aire with all the facilities inc. hook up and all free. Next edition maybe.
I did enter it on this website though.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We were disappointed as well shingi when none of our submissions were taken up on. We even went for more unusual shots of the Aires we visited (like climbing overlooking hills :roll: ) just to get that better aspect. not a bit of it, not even acknowledgment of our input. Oh well, we won't bother them again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

brockley said:


> We were disappointed as well shingi when none of our submissions were taken up on. We even went for more unusual shots of the Aires we visited (like climbing overlooking hills :roll: ) just to get that better aspect. not a bit of it, not even acknowledgment of our input. Oh well, we won't bother them again.


Hi brockley, if you enter them into our database, they will definately be appreciated on here. :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got last year's All the Aires so I shan't get this year's.

I do have i-camping-car's satnav POI download which we found was much faster and convenient to use and a lot more sites as well.

Best of all........its a freebie!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi brockley, if you enter them into our database, they will definately be appreciated on here. :wink:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add
> 
> Pete


Sure would and what is even better here is the reviews which follow which identify the good, bad and ugly. Don't get that in the books too often!

peedee


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Pete, peedee, 

Just to clarify, we sent Vicarious new pictures and updates of the Aires we saw in edition two of their 'All the Aires of France' thinking ours would be better than the existing pictures and might be included in the new edition, it was disappointing to not have any included or even acknowledged. 

I will look at entering some updates here after our next trip to France in April/May.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

brockley said:


> Hi Pete, peedee,
> 
> Just to clarify, we sent Vicarious new pictures and updates of the Aires we saw in edition two of their 'All the Aires of France' thinking ours would be better than the existing pictures and might be included in the new edition, it was disappointing to not have any included or even acknowledged.
> 
> I will look at entering some updates here after our next trip to France in April/May.


Hi
We did the same last year, even took some pic's of bourne's, We came across one aire [not in last edition] took some good pic's of aire and the bourne they not in this edtion but there is a rubbish pic of it from someone else. So I will not be sending anymore info to them.
Oh just incase, this is not the dummy out of the pram episode. 8)

Ron


----------

